# which distro to choose ??



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, my dell laptop is askin me for installing linux on it lol.
So, i have Ubuntu 6.10, mandriva 2008, fedora 6, kubuntu right now with me.
which one should i choose  ?
what would have the best out-of-box support for my dell laptop ?
or should i try suse or something or something else ?
help this n00bie get a distro lol 

one major problem is internet part...my adsl only works on bridged mode, it's a huawei mt882 adsl router tho...fix for this would be a LOT appreciated.


----------



## xfire (Jan 14, 2008)

I would say Ubuntu 7.04( 7.10 is the latest but I found it to be a bit buggy)
Ubuntu really is the easiest to use Linux also I would say you should try all of 'em( I use a seprate HDD just for linux easier to play around this way). You can always use live cd's. Knoopix is designed to be used as a live cd.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2008)

use ubuntu 7.10


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 15, 2008)

yay! installed Ubuntu 7.10 in my laptop and my desktop. I'm more than impressed, linux rocks!!!
On the first boot it detected my network and the hardware worked out-of-box (most of 'em). The pppoe conf command set up my internet just like windows did. It's fast as hell lol.
      I doubt that I will use windows again lol, currently installing on another desktop, while typing this  The browsing speed is good imo.
      Oh can any1 give me some info in Wine and Cedega ? like how any games it supports ? and is it good ?
     And, xfire, nice list of games for linux in your blog, I'll try them all out hehe.


----------



## xfire (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh thats not my blog. Its my friends. I am just a writer there.
 Very few games might run out of the box under wine and cedega is paid. You've got to install dx-9 in linux(search my friend's website). Also try wine doors. 
 The net is faster due to lack of firewall.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 16, 2008)

Last few months the only distro I have been able to down load has been ubuntu everything else has been bad links poor download speeds currupt files. What is the new system on the cheap laptops they are selling anyone know?


----------



## xfire (Jan 16, 2008)

well th eepc uses a customized version of Xandros. The everex one uses gOs.
You might wanna try Ubuntu Ultimate gamers edition-Comes with the good games in linux.


----------



## antonio (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi...i´ve tryed Ubuntu,Kubuntu,Xubuntu,Mandriva and now i´m loving *LINUX MINT 4.0 *(Daryna i believe) and let me tell you is the best 1 that i`ve tryed so far...only installed e start to work with no problems that i had with others.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 16, 2008)

So I was able to get the gos os last night verey much impressed I can run it off the disk on my new laptop and it loads fast and runs fast loaded every driver including my wifi.
not bad at all


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it just me or do I like all these beautiful distros....lol, but still...
*Thoughts and status*
Linux Mint is quite suiting my taste esp. in looks lol (haven't tried out tho, d/l'ding now 
gOS is also good to look at everyday - Also d'lding
Ubuntu - er...doesn't like my laptop so desktops are quite efficient now 
Kubuntu - It's ok.
Goobuntu- it's the same lol
OpenSUSE 10.3 - Installed and running on my laptop, feels gd to work in and look at 
Fedora 7 - disc Burning atm...
mandriva 2008 - good for offline work lol cuz it didn't quite help me in connecting to my dsl internet conn...
*Conclusion* - All my 4 desktops and 2 laptops are now working/moderate-gaming/entertaining with linux installed on all of them...and where does "W1nd0ws" G0 ? dunno, maybe biting the dust...XP is just there dual booted but I hardly boot into it. It's disc is er...chewed up by a dog........
And "Vista", ah yes, the bloatware I payed for, I even forgot about it...

I'll write about the distros descriptively tomorrow (i think) about how well/worse it went through diff. systems of mine  Gotta have some sleep lol zzZZzzZZzz


----------



## xfire (Jan 18, 2008)

If you want to see the extent of linux try puppy,Dsl & Xubuntu. All are light weight but feature packed.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a Fedora man, personally. I prefer rpm based distros. If I have to choose a deb based distro, I prefer the original- Debian.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 19, 2008)

just tried fedora 7, it's a really solid distro, very dependable  now i've to spend 1 day to d/l the 8th version lol.
btw In linux Mint daryna, i was getting no audio ?? any fix for this any1 ? i tried googling for solutions but none of them seemed to work. The sound options show that there is not sound device active i.e 'blank', and mixer was showing 'no gstreamer plugin/ devices found'. i don't get it, pls help.


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

mp3 codecs need to be installed for that.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 19, 2008)

xfire said:


> mp3 codecs need to be installed for that.



really...?cuz there is no sound at all from anywhere


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

don't know much about linux mint. Go to your laptops manufacturers site and check if linux sound drivers are there.If your looking for multimedia capabilities try dream linux.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 19, 2008)

so, i'm still confused about which distro to personally use lol, openSUSE has problems with installing dependencies for x86_x64 nvidia driver but has all the audio and other things working.
Ubuntu doesn;t like my hdd, linux mint which i found most comfortable to work with has audio problems, fedora is gd but i'd like debian based distros, mandriva shits my internet connection, kubuntu is somewhat ok...dreamlinux is to be tried yet tho...so what the best less problemed one with gd looks and 3d and dsl pppeconf  support ?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 19, 2008)

OpenSuSe 10.3 -- The most stable I have used, and YAST rocks..  as does the "one click installation" for many things.  

always being updated, and backed by Novell.. 

This is what i use on my utility computer at home, and I use SLES 10 on my servers.  

Linux distros are really a personal preference type of thing though, You'd just need to try a few.


If i didnt game, i'd have linux on my main rig..  It sure can be pretty here's my linux desktop ..


----------



## xfire (Jan 19, 2008)

what do you mean by it doesn't like ur hdd.
Also the best distro isnt something some one tells you it has to be found. Every one has a diffrent liking but I'm sure your having a valuble and enjoyable experience. Remember to use google it helps a lot.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 19, 2008)

k, I'll try out some more...but it's really confusing lol.


----------



## xfire (Jan 20, 2008)

What problem did you have with Ubuntu.
You'll have to search enough to find the right one.Also don't use it just for an hour or so. It has to be used a lot longer than that. Now why don't you try doing some customisation.
If you want 3-d desktop(like vista) try compiz-fusion.
Also try these places
gnome-look.org
kde-look.org


----------

